# Lone wolf climber, worth the money??



## Mrbowdeadly (Sep 20, 2004)

Anyone offer any insight as to why a lone wolf climber is about one hundred more than all others?  I like the belt idea, seems like it would be quiet.  Hows about some feedback? : 

MBD


----------



## huntnnut (Sep 20, 2004)

One of the reasons it's more expensive is because it has a cast aluminum platform.  The casting was expensive for them in the beginning though actually it was an investment on their part.  It's actually cheaper to cast the platforms than it is to weld them individually, though a casting will wear out eventually and a new one will have to be made.  Because they are cast also lightens them up a lot and that is some of what you're paying for besides the other technology and design they have instilled in them.

I'd like to have the climber stand they have to bowhunt from, though I have a hard time coughing up that kind of money for one.  If I hunted public land where I was having to carry my stand in and out on a daily basis I could justify it a lot easier though...


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Sep 20, 2004)

I see.  Makes sense.  So when they have made enough money to pay for the casting equipment the price should come down right?    

I appreciate the feedback.  Droppin you a pm.

Ok fellas, anbody else got one? Like it?

MBD


----------



## frankwright (Sep 20, 2004)

I have never figured it out either. I think it is a "cult" thing or something. The belt may be a good thing but so are the cable and chains. Is the cast platform any safer or more solid than a joint locked and welded platform? I doubt it.

The sit and climb arrangement does not look too well thought out to me either and until this year they did not even have a seat pad.

Yep, It must just be the "I have a Lone Wolf and you don't" syndrome.


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Sep 20, 2004)

yeah I know.  I am caught between, hmm that looks simple and quiet, and, hmmm thats alot of money.

    I think the belt would be more quiet.  I have had the chain and the cable and they are both noisy.  Outside of that, I am not sure.

I need to build my own treestand.  I just can't find one that has everything I want or need.

Thanks!
MBD


----------



## Bow Only (Sep 21, 2004)

Buy the Lone Wolf.  If you are a bow hunter, you will not use a better stand.  By far, the quietest stand on the market.


----------



## gobblinglawyer (Sep 21, 2004)

The "rubber band" fastening system seems a little wobbly to me, Matt.

At 6' 3" and 230 lbs. I don't need any wobble while 30' up a tree, but I really like the design of this climber.

What are your thoughts on the stability of the stand?


----------



## Echo (Sep 21, 2004)

After seeing the "Sit & Climb" in person I think I'll stick with the OL' Man air elite stands.I got a great deal on a brand new still in the factory box vision air elite on E-bay recently.Last time I checked there were still a few left...


Echo


----------



## mpowell (Sep 21, 2004)

yeah, the price on those babies sticks out WAY above the pack.  i won't be getting one any time soon.  i'd rather buy a more economical stand and use the left over money for other gadgets/toys to hunt with!


----------



## Bow Only (Sep 22, 2004)

GL, stability has never been an issue.  I don't even have the top portion connected to the bottom portion.  If your weight is on the platform, it is anchored to the tree.  I did attach a bungee to the hand climber part because it is so light.  It just holds it tightly to the tree once you get set up and won't move upon standing for a shot.  I'm only 180lb, 200lb with accessories.  The traction belt has steel radial bands inside it, I don't see them breaking with the weight I'm putting on it.  I don't leave my stand outside and it stays in good condition.


----------



## PHIL M (Sep 22, 2004)

me being a machinest, I have worked with all kinds of metals. the thought of a cast aluminum stand scares me a little. castings can be unpredictable. I hope the people that make these stands know what their doing!


----------



## Bow Only (Sep 22, 2004)

If they didn't, they wouldn't be in business very long.  Look at API, Loggy Bayou, etc.


----------



## PHIL M (Sep 22, 2004)

I heard that API has had many lawsuits against them, Im sure all stand makers have had some lawsuits. I dought many where because of poor workmanship. most where probably people looking for the easy money! I made some of the testing equipment that API uses to test their stands. good stand manufacturers test their product intensley. I know API does. its a must. I helps them win the law suits.


----------



## Bow Only (Sep 22, 2004)

Phil, API lost.  It cost them millions and bankruptcy.  Paul Meeks is now pushing an ATV attachment.  The problem with stand manufacturers is that they make quality stands, but to mass produce them and be profitable, they have to outsource componets.  In their case, they outsourced over seas and a faulty product caused their product failure and recall.  They were ultimately held responsible.  Insurance for a stand mfg. can cost in the 6 figure range, and it is difficult to be profitable when you're paying $10,000 a month in insurance.


----------



## huntnnut (Sep 22, 2004)

Bow Only, the cord only comes into play or should I say primarily comes into play when your weight is NOT on the platform as that is when the platform is most likely to slide back down the tree.  Do us all a favor and tie you some type of cord on there for safeties sake...


----------



## Bow Only (Sep 22, 2004)

Nut, when I'm up in a climber, my weight is always on the platform.  The only time my full weight isn't fully on the platform is when I'm climbing.  With the way your feet fit into a Lone Wolf, you can't lose control of your stand.  All my climbers have a rope connecting the top and the bottom, except the Lone Wolf.  I've logged a couple of hours in a tree, you've got to give me a little credit. :


----------



## WLMIII (Sep 22, 2004)

MBD,
Three or four years ago I bought a Bear River, I think that is the name, I have not seen them in a while so I think they may have been bought out.  Anyway, it has the belt, that is why I bought it.  The belt is great, silent putting it on the tree, climbing the tree and while you are moving around in the stand.  Bass Pro for around $250.00 I think.  I like the design of mine better than the Lone Wolf.  Mine also came with a strap for the seat that you put on when you get in place.  I checked Cabela's and Bass Pro web page and did not see anything like it?  Maybe someone else knows more about what happend to Bear River.


----------



## huntnnut (Sep 22, 2004)

Bow, I know you're an experienced hunter and I didn't mean any harm.  I just didn't want to hear of you being hung up in a tree for days or worse. 

I've never used a Lone Wolf so I'm not familiar with the way your feet are hooked up while climbing with it, though I do know that is when most of the platforms tend to fall, that or when you are getting turned around on them once you get to your desired height.


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Sep 22, 2004)

WMIII,

    That is the main feature I was looking for.   I tried the tarantula? or something like that, it had a platform that looked like a web.  Anyhow it was noisy as heck, squeaky and all.  It had the belt though.  I think one or two other manufacturers have the belt, I am gonna do more investigating.  

Thanks,
MBD


----------



## WLMIII (Sep 23, 2004)

I still have the paperwork/manual that came with it, I saw it about a month ago when I moved.  I will check tonight to see if it has a phone number or web page.


----------



## kcausey (Oct 3, 2004)

*Nothing but...*

a SUMMIT.  I have a bullet backpacker...and i love it.  i also have an API shootin star.......i sit in the summit for 6 hours at a time.....i get tired of the api after about 3 1/2 hrs......Check out the summit's first
even though the 'speed stirrups' are a JOKE!


----------



## Scrub Buck (Oct 7, 2004)

I own one.  The hand climber model.  I have had just about every climbing stand made.  By far the lightest, easiest to set up, easiest to climb with, and safest stand I have ever used.  By the way the climbing Lone Wolf Stands come shipped with straps that attach the climber to the platform.  Once you reach your desired height you simply set the seat to your desired height then pull the straps tight.  The seat and the platform bite into the tree.  You are not going anywhere.  On the downside they are expensive.  I figured as much as I hunt that the price would definetely be off set by the time I spend in it.  Also, the stand seems to be made for people with small physical statures.  I weight about 135lbs soaking wet.  I'm very comfortable in the stand.  I could see where larger folks may experience some comfort issues.  Hope I don't offend anyone just my opinion on the stand.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 2, 2004)

I droped this same thread somewhere else but yea its worth the money...especially if you go in deep and end up packing meat out..don't even feel the 16 lbs on your back...Im about 180 lbs and the stand fits me about perfect..the molded in bow holder is nice also (with rubber grommet).  Plus your not clanking all over the place..Its deffinantly the quietest stand I've ever used..but I dont leave it in the woods overnight..at that price it could grow leggs...


----------

